# Why you don't run from the cops...



## gradygirl (Jun 21, 2006)

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/wmv/truckcrash.wmv

I can imagine this hurt pretty badly. :wacko:


----------



## GaEMT (Jun 21, 2006)

One word   COOL     I bet it did not hurt at all because he never saw it coming


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 21, 2006)

Cool.  Better him than some poor person minding their business on the street.


----------



## HFD EMS (Jun 21, 2006)

Common Sense never prevails!:excl:


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 22, 2006)

Here's the correct thing to do when you are faced with a police officer.

http://www.ifilm.com/ifilmdetail/2458063?htv=12


----------



## disassociative (Jul 3, 2006)

Actually; when they get behind you for speeding; Just Wave your hand out the window and yell, "Go Around!".

Then when they pass in front of you to get your attention; make a citizens
arrest on them for speeding; Yell out the window: "Sir this is a Citizen's arrest; please cease and desist all operation of this cruiser."


----------



## c-spine (Jul 4, 2006)

disassociative said:
			
		

> Actually; when they get behind you for speeding; Just Wave your hand out the window and yell, "Go Around!".
> 
> Then when they pass in front of you to get your attention; make a citizens
> arrest on them for speeding; Yell out the window: "Sir this is a Citizen's arrest; please cease and desist all operation of this cruiser."




lmfao! Where do you come up with this stuff?!


----------



## disassociative (Jul 4, 2006)

Experience. What; you've never arrested a cop? j/k

Actually, I once knew a guy that while in the back of a police car going
down the road; he looked to the officer driving the cruiser and said,

"This car sux!"

the cop then said, "Now why would you say that?"

to which he replied, "The back doors don't open!!"


----------

